
JSTOR have made 600 books open-access. Find a list of them here - jbreckmckye
https://gist.github.com/jbreckmckye/4553c47e1b26dbe6130f1d7736f148d9
======
cuckcuckspruce
Thanks for giving our heritage back, JSTOR.

While you're feeling generous, can you also give us back Aaron Swartz?

~~~
coolsdude2282
I came here to post this, too little to late. I don't know what they could
realistically do to alter their public image at this point besides change
their name possibly?

I am going to continue to hate them until they stop existing, and I don't
think anyone or anything they do could convince me otherwise.

------
bykovich2
Glad to see that JSTOR made open-access 600 books that will each be read by
exactly three people who already have institutional subscriptions.

------
323454
I'm curious, why are so many of these books related to Australia?

~~~
tmsldd
And China...

------
Gregaros
And not a single one of them in Mathematics. This seems like an incredibly
narrow selection.

